# Buckeye wood?



## richtee (Nov 13, 2007)

Hmmm with the Big Game coming up, I was pondering what to smoke, and what with... Think Buckeye wood<y> is too dense? I KNOW it'll catch fire and BURN like 'ell...
.
.
.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 15, 2007)

Buckeye is supposed to be lightweight. I know they make artificial limbs with it but I don't know about smoking with it. It doesn't grow up here.


----------



## peculiarmike (Nov 15, 2007)

It's a nut tree, related to the horse chestnut. Might work.
Have you burned any? How does it smell?
It's around here but I've never burned any.
Do a test burn (not a smoke, hate to waste any good eats  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ) and see what you think. Let us know.


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

OK, people. My bad. It's Ohio State/U of M week, and this was a joke...  Wood<y> Hayes, catches fire , burns like 'ell...

Sigh.  I should have seen this coming I guess. Obtuse trashtalking sometimes backfires   hehe...


----------



## spydermike72 (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey Richtee,

Why would you want to use that godforsaken nut wood 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I hear it stinks to high heaven!! You can smell it once you cross the border going south on I-75 or US-23 and it doesnt stop until you hit Kentucky!!
Use something good like a Sugar Maple or Michigan Apple wood!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hail to the Victors!!!!

p.s. I caught on to your trash talking immediately!!


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

I think TwisterTail did too...but was befuddled by my rapier-like Wolverine wit.  ;{)


----------



## spydermike72 (Nov 15, 2007)

Yep, you have to keep that in mind when talking to buckeyes fans :)


----------



## twistertail (Nov 15, 2007)

There will be plenty of SMOKED WOLVERINE Saturday afternoon!


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

Hmm dunno 'bout that...that's one tough hombre, the Wolverine!


----------



## twistertail (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm not too worried, coach Tressle got some tips from Appalachian State.


----------



## spydermike72 (Nov 15, 2007)

Good One Twister!! I hope the Sweater Vest has been talking to App State. I heard that Lloyd Carr was spotted in Illinois this week near the University of Illinois campus...


----------



## peculiarmike (Nov 15, 2007)

You're no good Rich.
Guess you have to care about junior professional sports.


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

Heh...or at least be within a couple hundred miles of perhaps the biggest rivalry in college - err junior professional- sports. Yes, it's pretty much tied with two or three others.

It's a BIG deal in the sports world. College athletics has it's problems <mostly stemming from OSU  ;{) > but it's still better than the pro offering, in many regards, IMHO.


----------



## twistertail (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey spydermike, I heard the same thing, heard Carr was looking for a job for next year.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Wanted to coach a team that could beat Ohio State.


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

That would be to Spider, not Peculiar, correct?


----------



## twistertail (Nov 15, 2007)

College athletics has it's problems <mostly stemming from OSU ;{) > but it's still better than the pro offering, in many regards, IMHO.[/quote]


Something an OSU fan and a MU fan can agree on.  Pro sports is mostly over paid cry babies who only think of themselves.


----------



## peculiarmike (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, here in the KC area the big "Border War" (goes back to the slavery thing and civil war, how's that for carrying a grudge?) happens in a week - Kansas University and Missouri University at Arrowhead Stadium in KC.
Folks, THAT'S a rivalry. And both are doing really well this year.
But I wouldn't give 5 cents to get in Arrowhead to watch.
Overpaid coaches and under the table professional players. It's all in who can buy the best. And that's the truth.


----------



## spydermike72 (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah, I think this is Lloyds last year, I think he calls it quits after Saturday. Then we can begin the Les Miles era in Ann Arbor!!


----------



## twistertail (Nov 15, 2007)

Cool, we can start the Les and Tress wars.


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

Maybe we oughta annex Notre dame, so'z we can BOTH get a Big Ten warmup?  Hehehehe!


----------



## spydermike72 (Nov 15, 2007)

I like it!!!


----------



## spydermike72 (Nov 15, 2007)

Notre Dame ?? Do they still play football there ? I heard a long time ago they had a pretty good football program there. I think I remember the name Gipper being thrown around... 

Besides we have Michigan State for our warmup games


----------



## twistertail (Nov 15, 2007)

Notre Lame.


----------

